# Do glass baby bottles break when dropped?



## MamaMorgana

I'm one of many trying to phase out the plastics in our home. For first baby coming in March, I've registered for glass milk bottles. DH is worried that they'll shatter when dropped. I reminded him that baby won't be holding them himself, and he then reminded me that I actually drop things all the time! We could set the bottle down after feeding, and knock it to the floor...

Anyway, those that use glass bottles, please share!


----------



## Katielady

Havn't had one break yet, and DD has lately taken to getting into the basket where I keep them and dumping them out, so they're really been put to the test. I use Dr. Brown's glass.

Not that she has ever really been willing to drink from a bottle but that's another story.


----------



## LynnS6

I'm old enough to have been fed on glass bottles. I was weaned when I threw the last of them across the room and broke them. I think it took quite a bit of force to break them, because my sister describes me as 'hurling' them across the room. She took it as a personal insult because she was in the general vicinity. I don't think I was actually hurling them at her.


----------



## ktmeyer

I don't know about the new ones, but the ones from when I was a kid definitely shattered. My sister dropped one out of the crib, it shattered on the floor. My mom swept it into a pile, then went to get the dust pan. At that moment the crib rail failed, and my sister fell on her head INTO the pile of glass. She bled like a stuck pig and still has scars all over her scalp where she had a ton of stitches. For that reason I won't have glass bottles


----------



## eli's mama

I have some, my big kids actually use them more than the baby. She doesn't use them at all. But they take a beating from the big kids, who use them as a joke sort of. I dropped one the other day and it didn't break. They are glass so of course with the right amount of force they will break.


----------



## goodheartedmama

We had to go to full-time bottles at 10.5 months. We didn't break any for the longest time, but we did manage to break 3 in a matter of a week recently. I do usually keep the silicone protective sleeves on them. We use the munchkin brand. The times they broke were on hard tile floor.


----------



## lifeguard

We've broken one - dropped on ceramic tile.

You can purchase silicon sleeves that go over them which would add some protection or you could knit/crochet something similar.


----------



## caiesmommy

I've yet to have one break w dd..seriously can't believe it. She throws hers and they just won't break. We got 12 off of freecycle. Evenflo brand. The lady before us used all 12 w her l/o and none broke...Im sure we'll loose one or two..I never thought of knitting a protector hmmm


----------



## mamadelbosque

IDK, I'm sure you can break them, but they seem pretty sturdy - we're still using the same 3 that I got right after DS1 was born nearly 3 yrs ago...


----------



## RooRooDog

My daughter isn't old enough to hold them herself, but I have dropped our glass bottles a few times off the counter onto a tile floor- no breakage yet. We have the Evenflo kind.


----------



## weliveintheforest

We had a few of these for my son, and both kids used them occasionally. Despite throwing them around and having them loose in my bag, we never had one break. I'm sure if I had dropped one on ceramic tile or stone it would be a different story.


----------



## Twinklefae

We've never broken one, and I used to give them to the daycare kids with milk in them. Evenflo brand.

We also have carpet and linoleum.


----------



## Tofu the Geek

Stainless steel baby bottle are an option as well. I recently saw these at my local natural food store http://www.organickidz.ca/


----------



## mamadebug

We had the Evenflo brand and have never had one break. We had tile and hardwood floors and they were dropped form time to time. I was a little more cautious than I was with the plastic bottles, but I wasn't super worried about them. It's funny, my husband was super worried about them too before we got them.


----------



## StephandOwen

There is one baby at the daycare I work at who uses glass bottles. His parents have these colorful protector things on them (removable so it's all easily cleaned). I'll see if I can find a link, but they work really well! I've dropped his bottle before







and it didn't break









ETA- these are the ones the boy has. In searching though I found lots of cute covers that you could use on the bottles you've already purchased.


----------



## Ruthie's momma

You shouldn't worry, at all! Glass bottles are simply better for both baby and the environment. They are way easier to clean and keep clean. And, they don't absorb odors (soap and/or milk).

DD was fed with Evenflo glass bottles for about 2 years and we never broke one. We dropped them onto a variety of surfaces, too. These surfaces included tile, hard wood and concrete (someone bumped into DH while we were shopping in Whole Foods







). I should add that we never let DD hold her bottle (she was always held and fed).

And, if you are really concerned, you can slip on a silicone sleeve. Here are some examples. But, make sure to shop around for the best deal...







. These all seem to be available in a variety of sizes (standard and wide neck/ small and large sizes).

Silikids:

http://www.silikids.com/indexSiliskin.html

Born Free:

http://www.newbornfree.com/ProductInfo.aspx?id=5144033

Evenflo:

http://www.diapers.com/Product/Produ...roductId=17394

P.S. I think the above example of the LO dropping the bottle, it shattering, the crib side falling off, and the LO tumbling onto the shards of glass is more of an example of a freak accident rather than a reason to not use glass bottles.


----------



## waiting2bemommy

I nannied for a little boy whose mother insisted on glass bottles and it was a nightmare. Around 10 months or so they want to hold their own bottle/sippy and he broke several even though we always held them for him, and put them in a silicone cover or slipped a clean sock around them. the sock held most of the glass when it shattered, but he definitely broke several, and it was usually out in public where it was a huge ordeal to get it cleaned up with people stepping voer broken glass, etc. I wouldn't use them, ever, because of my experience with them.

I vote straight from the tap, or plastic bpa-free bottles.


----------



## MariesMama

I used Evenflo glass bottles and only ever broke one when I dropped onto a stone floor. I am CLUMSY, and my daughter had a habit of sucking down her nighttime bottle and flinging it out of the crib and into the wall, and we still ever only broke the one.

We never used any kind of cover either, btw. I would highly recommend the Evenflo.


----------



## cristeen

I use Born Free bottles, and the shape helps prevent shattering. I've dropped them several times onto the hardwood and have yet to break one.

You could always use glass around the house and BPA-free plastic if you're going to be out and about - I know Born Free makes both, so the baby doesn't know the difference. But there is a huge difference in cleaning them - the glass cleans so much easier.


----------



## Smithie

My Evenflo glass bottles seem pretty tough, I've never broken one - but I'm coveting those stainless steel bottles all the same!!!!

(Imagines the whole family lined up with their Sigg bottles, baby at the end of the line with her own tiny stainless steel bottle. LOL)


----------



## pixiekisses

We've never broken them. We have Dr. Brown and Born Free, no covers.
And we have tiles on the kitchen floor, and they have been dropped on the tiles (as well as the hardwood eveywhere else in the house), but as I said, we've never broken any.


----------



## organicpapayamama

I use the Wee Go glass bottles. My toddler is quite rough with them and I have never had one break. The silicone cover works great.


----------



## AugustLia23

While I did breastfeed exclusively, we used bottles for feedings when I was at work. With my youngest, we used all glass bottles and never had one break on us. Of course if you threw one across the room, it probably would, but I remember dropping the bottles a handful of times from standing height and never had any problems, unless you count milk spilling onto the floor.


----------



## JudiAU

I ebf but my nanny uses medela glass bottles to feed expressed milk when I am away. We've used them for about 12m and had one break, when it fell from the top shelf of refrigerator onto our concrete kitchen floor. It was a clean break. We've never had a break from actual usage. She doesn't have a preference between the glass and the plastic medela.They go to the park, everywhere.

The medela bottles are fairly expensive; I've heard that Evenflo fit the same medela nipples we use and are cheaper.


----------



## TheGirls

We use both the evenflo and born free glass bottles. I've never had an evenflo one break, and I drop them a LOT on our hardwood floors. Last week we broke our first Born Free bottle, dropped from table height onto a concrete floor at the zoo. It didn't have any kind of cozy on it and was full of milk, both of which increase the odds of breakage.

Our boys are 4 months old, but certainly don't hold their own bottles yet. Once we get to the hold your own phase I'm hoping to introduce a sippy anyhow.


----------



## cristeen

We've been using Born Free glass since birth. He's almost 18 mos. We've broken 1 and i am clumsy. Falling from counter height onto hardwood - no breakage. Being tossed out of the stroller onto the concrete floor at WF was spectacular though. Since he's of an age to hold them himself now, we only use plastic out of the house.

But, because of the weight of a full glass bottle, he couldnt hold them himself until about 14 mos, when i got wise and put handles on them. Now we're trying to teach him not to run around the house dripping.


----------



## JudiAU

FYI - DH and I briefly discussed this last night. He thought it was worth mentioning that since I ebf, and bottles are only given in my absence, we do not teach or encourage bottle holding by infant or toddler. Bottles are given in a like-nursing position. When and if she rejects that, she go to a transitional cup. Also, she pretty much never rides in a stroller. When she was a little she was carried in a sling and now she walks.

So if you have strong feelings either way about how a baby is fed a bottle, that might calculate into the breakage ratio.


----------



## nktigger99

I used born free glass bottles for 15 months with my DS. We never had any break...I started with 13 bottles and when he weaned I was able to sell them on craigslist for almost as much as I bought them for. They were in excellent condition!! I think how you feed the baby does make a difference...we never let him hold his own bottles...even at 15 months...at that point we switched him to sippy cups.

That said I dropped the bottles on our concrete driveway a number of times...from about waist height...they would fall out of the diaper bag and they never broke.


----------



## Hannah32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *organicpapayamama*
> 
> I use the Wee Go glass bottles. My toddler is quite rough with them and I have never had one break. The silicone cover works great.


We have these too and have not yet had any problems. I like them a lot. However, he's not lugging them around the house. He can hold them, but he's not doing the whole thing independently yet. And he only gets bottles while I'm at work, so it's 2-3 a day.


----------



## octobermom

We did glass bottles with our first Evenflow and some others can't remember.. We we CONSTANTLY breaking them but our home had hard cramic tiles and most anything shattered on those.. I finially went to the Drop in liners and we were much happier... Our current was exclusivly on breast.

Deanna


----------



## MisaGoat

We've been using the Evenflo ones for about 3 months and we haven't broken any. (knocks on wood) I like them because they go through the dishwasher well.


----------



## Chun

Hello,

Check out www.boobunny.com. They have nice glass bottles that are nice and it comes with protective sleeves.


----------

